# Site slowdown?



## MarkB (Dec 3, 2016)

The forum is running very slowly for me today, with pages taking 20-30 seconds to load, and I've had a couple of *502 Bad Gateway* messages when attempting to post messages. I'm having no issues with other websites or internet connectivity, so I don't think the issue is at my end. Is it a technical issue?


----------



## SkidAce (Dec 3, 2016)

Same here.

I saw on Twitter that Morrus said something about thousands of spambots hammering at the site.

Could be connected?


----------



## darjr (Dec 3, 2016)

Is it better now? Let me know if it is, and if it is better let me know if it goes south again.

I've subscribed to this thread to give me an alert when it's posted to. Thanks!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 3, 2016)

Seems to be clicking along fine right now.


----------



## MarkB (Dec 3, 2016)

It's a lot better now, no perceptible slowdown.

I did notice a lot of spam posts have been popping up recently - is this part of the same issue?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 3, 2016)

IDK, but I've been snagging a lot lately, so it's possible.


----------



## darjr (Dec 3, 2016)

I think so.


----------

